# Trying to get this right...



## BartTart (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! I've been playing around with lighting for awhile trying to get the background of my image the whitest it can, but not wash out the subject (nail polish bottle). It seems like with Photoshop I can make some adjustments, but still not really what I'm looking for. 

Soooo my questions is... How can I improve on my photos? Any and all feedback is appreciated 


I'm currently using a Nikon P7100, 3 Ott-Lites and a poster board. I've tried different light cubes and the Modahaus tabletop studio, but always went back to my good old poster board.

Here are a couple of pics I took, again I am a total newb at this 

ISO 100 8.1mm f/3.2 1/125 sec.



After some PS



(I feel like it's also too flat)


ISO 100 6mm f/2.8 1/100 sec.



ISO 100 6mm f/2.8 1/125sec


So if any of you would like to chime in I would appreciate it 

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2013)

Your original photo is under exposed. Investigate Expose-To-The-Right and how to read a histogram.
ETTR
Optimizing Exposure
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Tones and Contrast
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Luminosity and Color

Because light power falls off with distance you will likely need to light the background separately from your subject.
If you don't already have it, I highly recommend you get and study the inexpensive book - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 

The first 2/3 of the book cover the fundamentals that apply to product lighting.


----------



## BartTart (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much KmH! I'm buying the book now and I'm checking out the links.


----------



## BigDM (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with Keith, your original image is underexposed by what appears to be two stops.  Also, when you did your post work in PS, you may have noticed that the pinkish color in your product box went flat - too much tweaking!  Try to get it right in the camera by doing as Keith suggested and limit the amount of post processing.


----------



## ryanwaff (Feb 23, 2013)

In your post processing, you appear to have lost alot of depth and vibrancy in the image.

I took a quick crack at it: 

First I used a curves adjustment setting white and black points. 
Then I added a brightness/ contrast adjustment layer, masking out the items and then increasing brightness for the background. 
Then I added a vibrancy adjustment layer and boosted saturation slightly.


----------



## BartTart (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh wow that looks great! I've been playing around with it more and actually just recently got a new camera, a Nikon D600 with a 60mm lens. Man did it make all the difference! hehe. Thank you again!


----------



## bianni (Feb 24, 2013)

I think before you shoot observe the product. The box is leaning bit to the left. Use double adhesive on the box top and bottom. 
Straighten the label on the bottom of the bottle. Maybe use modelling clay to hold bottle where it won't be seen like the cardboard that you used.


----------

